# Welche brille für Fullface?



## Addy0815 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
bin auf der suche nach einer günstigen aber guten Radbrille, die aber Problemlos mit Fullface helm getragen werden kann( es soll keine Goggel sein).

Gruß Addy


----------



## Addy0815 (26. Dezember 2009)

kann mir den keiner helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2009)

Kann dir höchstens mit dem Tipp helfen, es dir nochmal zu überlegen. 
Fullface mit normaler Radbrille stelle ich mir irgendwie ziemlich unbequem vor mit den Bügeln und außerdem siehts wahrscheinlich eher behämmert aus...
Und wenn der Dreck richtig spritzt bist du mit Goggles eh besser geschützt.


----------



## Kettenglied (27. Dezember 2009)

Nö, das geht ohne Probs. Aber es gibt sicher auch Brillen bei denen die Bügel zu fett nach außen stehen.
Aktuell trage ich die   [FONT="]"Oakley Jawbone Retina Burn/Black Iridium Sunglasses" mit den gelben Gläsern.
 





 [/FONT]


----------



## snoopz (27. Dezember 2009)

Fullface mit Brille geht - ich bin Brillenträger und hab keine Wahl  Aber man sollte tatsächlich drauf achten, daß die Bügel nicht zu fett und vor allem nicht abstehend sind.


----------



## Addy0815 (27. Dezember 2009)

öhhh jaa, also die oakley is devinitiv zu Teuer!! ich wollte schon gern unter 100 bleiben!


----------



## Michrat (27. Dezember 2009)

Wer mit Brille statt Goggel  im Fullface fährt, der kann sich auch gleich Nabenputzer an die Laufräder machen....

Und wenn´s wärmer wird, unten lang und oben kurz fahren pruuuuust...

Meine Meinung 

Muss letztlich aber jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## Kettenglied (27. Dezember 2009)

Michrat schrieb:


> Wer mit Brille statt Goggel  im Fullface fährt, der kann sich auch gleich Nabenputzer an die Laufräder machen....
> 
> Und wenn´s wärmer wird, unten lang und oben kurz fahren pruuuuust...
> 
> ...




Hääh?


----------



## Addy0815 (27. Dezember 2009)

Michrat schrieb:


> Wer mit Brille statt Goggel im Fullface fährt, der kann sich auch gleich Nabenputzer an die Laufräder machen....
> 
> Und wenn´s wärmer wird, unten lang und oben kurz fahren pruuuuust...
> 
> ...


 
Das seh ich ganz anders, nicht alle wollen sich son Riesenteil von Goggle beim fahrn ins Gesicht hauen, ne normale Brille kann man ohne Probleme verstauen und sie nervt nicht im Gesicht!...Meine Meinung


----------



## Addy0815 (27. Dezember 2009)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Nö, das geht ohne Probs. Aber es gibt sicher auch Brillen bei denen die Bügel zu fett nach außen stehen.
> Aktuell trage ich die [FONT="]"Oakley Jawbone Retina Burn/Black Iridium Sunglasses" mit den gelben Gläsern.
> 
> 
> ...


 
und trägst du die auchmit fullface?


----------



## snowman biker (27. Dezember 2009)

also ich denke ds ne goggel besser bei fullface ist weilo sie dafuer ja eig. auch gemacht sind.

ich kann anber nur sagen das das eizige prob. bei ner goggel ist,das sie sxchnell beschlagen und meine ehrfahrung mir gezeigt ha das man mit skibrillen besserdran ist weil die eine verdoppelglasung haben imgegensatz zu den meisten goggel brillen!

ausserdem sieht sone normale brille beim fahren immer schsse und "unprofesionell aus"!

aber muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonensatan (27. Dezember 2009)

Normale Brille geht mit Fullface. Bin kurzsichtig und wenn ich wieder vergessen habe Kontaktlinsen zu bestellen, bleibt mir gar nix anderes übrig. 

Und im Sommer, wenn trocken, trägt mir die Goggle auch schonmal zu dick auf. Dann gehts auch prima mit der EvilEye. Sprengt aber wohl auch das Budget...

Und Nabenputzer sind der Hammer. Hab im Sommer einen in WiBe damit gesehen und hätte bald geweint, weil die ganzen Erinnerungen an mein extrem gepimptes Diamant Stahlross aus der Kinderzeit wieder hoch kamen (2 Rückspiege, Nabenputzer!, Schmutzfänger, aus dem Westen geschenkten Speichenreflektoren - habe mein Rad problemlos von schwer nach sehr schwer getunt...)


----------



## Ani (27. Dezember 2009)

da ich nur selten mit fullfacehelm fahre hatte ich bisher auch keine goggle, werd mir jetzt aber auch endlich eine anschaffen. zwar bekommt man fast jede normale radbrille unter einen fullfacehelm, aber es ist schon immer n ziemliches gefuchtel (zumindest bei mir, ich habe den eher fest sitzenden giro remedy) und die brille steht bei mir auch etwas über der nase als darauf zu sitzen (da die bügel im helm so eng sitzen), so dass die augen nicht richtig geschützt sind. 

ich fahre selber meist mit kontaktlinsen hab mir aber jetzt überlegt, ob ich nicht so einen clip für die goggle und die normale radbrille kaufen soll. bei der adidas burna zB geht das.


----------



## nitrous-20 (27. Dezember 2009)

uvex hawk.baut sehr schmal und paßt auch gut im helm.
meistens fahr ich aber mit der blur b1 google


----------



## MichiP (27. Dezember 2009)

Welche Alternativen hat man denn als Brillenträger? ausser Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## snoopz (27. Dezember 2009)

Brille oder Kontaktlinsen, Du hast es erfasst. Es gibt sicher goggles, für die es einen Einsatz gibt. Uvex hat auch eine Helmbrille, die am Helm festgemacht wird. Keine Ahnung, ob die was taugt.


----------



## Addy0815 (27. Dezember 2009)

öfff, bin total unentschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab eine wirklich sehr dünne Brille. Die Bügel haben nen Durchmesser von ~3mm. Die passt noch ganz gut in den Helm. Dann ne Google drüber und gut ist. Ich empfehle fürs Biken aber dennoch Kontaktlinsen weil die Brille unter der Brille beschlägt und du dann Luftschlitze reinmachen musst (unten ins Schaumstoff). Ich weiss wovon ich rede...mit Kontaktlinsen sind alle Probleme gelöst und müssen nicht mal die teuersten sein. Du willst damit nicht lesen, du solltest nur die Bäume von den Zuschauern unterscheiden können


----------



## snoopz (27. Dezember 2009)

******* nur, wenn man Kontaktlinsen nicht so gut verträgt oder eine unmögliche Größe braucht...


----------



## Addy0815 (27. Dezember 2009)

hier gehts nicht um Kontaktlisner oder net, ich bin kein Brillenträger, ich muss ne entscheidung treffen!!!
Ich habe mir ein Budget von 60 Euro gesetzt, ich könnte mir aber ne Uvex goggle für 40 Euro kaufen und ne swiss eye (normale radbrille) für 20Euro...

Eines steht aber fest: Ich brauche auf jeden Fall ne Radbrille für normale Touren!


----------



## Schaaf (27. Dezember 2009)

Auch nicht für 2-3 Stunden während man fährt?
Das mit der Größe lässt sich ja machen. Nur da muss man zum Optiker und die Linsen speziell anfertigen lassen und das kostet dann schon wieder mehr als irgendwelche standart-billiglinsen von Linsenplatz.de oder so...


----------



## Schaaf (27. Dezember 2009)

Addy0815 schrieb:


> hier gehts nicht um Kontaktlisner oder net, ich bin kein Brillenträger, ich muss ne entscheidung treffen!!!
> Ich habe mir ein Budget von 60 Euro gesetzt, ich könnte mir aber ne Uvex goggle für 40 Euro kaufen und ne swiss eye (normale radbrille) für 20Euro...
> 
> Eines steht aber fest: Ich brauche auf jeden Fall ne Radbrille für normale Touren!



Dann kauf dir die Uvex. Ich habe zusätzlich das Problem wenn ich keine google trage das meine Augen tränen bei Abfahrten. Das ist im Downhill nicht grade gut. Bei Touren kann man einmal kurz in die Augen reiben und gut ist aber sonst haste verloren. Zudem kannste dann auch bei schmuddelwetter etwas mehr Gas geben


----------



## MichiP (28. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
ahh, ich hatte gedacht das eine normale Brille erst gar nicht drunter passt. Wenn es mal so weit sein sollte dann werde ich es erst einmal so probieren. Kontaktlinsen wären dann die letzte Alternative. Vertrage sie bin aber zu faul wegen Pflege, Einsetzten usw.
Die Vorteile wegen beschlagen liegen natürlich auf der Hand.
Bei Googles hab ich gesehen das es welche speziell für Brillenträger gibt. Ist das so richtig oder nur eine Marketing Gag?

Für den Threadsteller da mit er nicht wieder meckert

Wenn du eh 60  ausgeben kannst warum nicht beide 40 Googles 20 die normale und du hast alles richtig gemacht.

gruß

Michele


----------



## Schaaf (28. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Oakley M-Frame. Ganz simples Standartmodell. Wüsste jetzt nicht warum es spezielle gibt. Siehst halt das meine Brille relativ dünn ist.
Vielleicht sind die speziellen anders...weniger Schaumstoff oder größer geschnitten..


----------



## MichiP (28. Dezember 2009)

danke


----------



## Addy0815 (28. Dezember 2009)

hmm, ja,ich denke die 40 Goggle und 20 brille wären echt die beste lösung, was haltet ihr von derhttp://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radsportbrillen/uvex-cevron-steelbluegoldlite/18796.html 

und von derhttp://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radsportbrillen/swiss-eye-sportbrille-outbreak-pro/15886.html


----------



## Schaaf (28. Dezember 2009)

Die normale Brille ganz okay.
Warum keine Oakley M Frame? Kostet nur 35â¬ und hat keine speziellen glÃ¤ser drinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addy0815 (28. Dezember 2009)

ehh, die oakley kostet keine 35, bei mir kostet die 150, kannst du mir den Link für dein Modell geben?


----------



## Addy0815 (28. Dezember 2009)

hab mir die http://www.boardx.de/images/36020_0.jpg  gekauft


----------

